# Nina Dobrev - 'The Vampire Diaries' season 3 photoshoot x14 Update 2



## Sachse (3 Sep. 2011)

​


----------



## beachkini (20 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - 'The Vampire Diaries' season 3 photoshoot x3 Update*




 

 ​


----------



## Apus72 (23 Mai 2014)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - 'The Vampire Diaries' season 3 photoshoot x3 Update*

HQ/UHQ Update 11x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (23 Mai 2014)

vielen dank für Nina


----------



## AnotherName (28 Mai 2014)

thanks for Nina


----------

